# LiveFood; Wood Mice for sale. (NE England)



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I am looking to split my wood mice colony and have up to 11 available, mixed sexes and ages. 
Wood mice are still quite rare in the pet trade. I started with 4 individuals and have over 25 now, even as I use them often for feeding snakes. They breed readly and many difficult feeding hatchlings will take wood mice readily. The babies are slightly smaller than pinkies making them ideal for smaller hatchlings. 
I'm offering up to 11 wood mice, mixed ages and sexes, for £15 each or £100 for 11. 
Buyer collects or delivery may be possible localy at cost. 
I'm in Stanley, County Durham (DH96UR)
See a video about my colony on my facebok page.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

3 sold , 8 still available : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

bump :no1:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

bump : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Saturday bump :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Sunday bumps ( still 8 available ) :whistling2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

shonauhd said:


> help you bump image


:lol2: thank you shonauhd


----------

